# Building new HT setup, looking for tips



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey there- new user here. I happened across this site via finding Room EQ, and having browsed around the forums, the regulars come across very helpful and knowledgable. This post is part history, part review, and seeking advice, so it's sort of long!

I have recently embarked on building a new HT system, as my old system is simply too large for the space I'm in now. 

My old system consists of: Vandersteen 1C L/R, Vandersteen 1Q center, DefTech 12" subwoof, Paradigm Atom surrounds, and I have an old(ish) Marantz AVR + a 5-channel Marantz discrete Amp.

I initially set out to build a "credible" system, and purchased a new Marantz NR1402 AVR (5.1, 85-WPC, no network features), and a couple of NHT superzero speakers. Unfortunately (fortunately?) that didn't last too long, despite all the good I'd heard about the superzero speakers, they really need to be blasted to turn out any kind of detail. I picked up a Final Sound S110 8" subwoofer used for $150, which I'm actually quite happy with.
Apparently I cannot post a link to the info on the Subwoofer yet. I found a review of it on avreview out of the UK.

I was browsing a local audio store, and came across some MartinLogan LX16 speakers. The first thing I noticed was they were gorgeous- a deep gloss dark cherry finish, and a stunning traditional look. Then they played some music on them, and they sounded good- great actually. I took them home for an in-home demo, and they continued to sound great. I did some comparative listening to them versus my old system, and they actually sound better than my old Vandersteen towers- and they're small! They present more detail in the mid-high end, and the sound stage they present is every bit a match for my old system. I absolutely adore these speakers. I had never expected this new system to match up to my old system, but it seems like it's going to outperform it.

So, I've got the final sound subwoofer, and a pair of MartinLogan LX16s. My current plan for finishing out the system involves a MartinLogan EM C2 center, and MartinLogan FX surrounds. I will be auditioning them before purchase, but I'm pretty convinced those are what I'll end up with. This will end up with matching 5.25" drivers throughout the system, and all the speakers will have the folded motion tweeters, though the tweeter in the C2 center is slightly larger (to compensate for the fact that there are two of the 5.25" drivers).

I'll be diving into Room EQ to see what is doable with the room (it is far from ideal), as well as using the Audessy setup built into the Marantz NR-1402. As the system is in a corner, I may end up finding that I need to put an audio treatment panel on one wall to deal with reflections. Nearly the sole "source" component for this system is a Sony Playstation 3. CDs, SACDs, DVDs, and Blu-rays, in addition to DLNA streaming of music stored on my computer, netflix- it pretty much handles every format I imagine wanting to use, and as the sound all goes out digitally via HDMI, the decoding/processing is all happening on the AVR. TV is a 60" Sony KDS-R60XBR2. 

Preferred Auditioning material:
Dire straits - The Man's too Strong, Telegraph Road
Lou Reed - How do you think it feels
Genesis - Firth of Fifth
And a large mish-mash of progressive, jazz, pop and metal.

So, here's my question- am I missing anything? Where would HTS folks suggest the largest bang-for-the-buck improvements would be in this setup?

Cheers
Ikarius


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I keep hearing that symmetry is a good starting point. Is there any way to not have your system in the corner? But either way, I'm sure acoustic panels will help. Some corner bass traps would be good too with it being a smaller room. My next project is to build some 24x48x4" panels out of rigid fiberglass and fabric for the corners.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like you have a really fine system.... My experience with additions to basic surround systems and my suggestion would be to double up on your subwoofers ... though another one like the one you have may not be available ?? This will balance out the low end in the room once eq'd and gives a bit more of that low frequency energy that so many SACD's and Blurays have.... I like the PS3 as a versatile source but the lack of 7.1 analog outs keeps me from it... and my soundcard setup is far and away the best audio source Ive heard except for the KRELL CIPHER SACD player..... But my sound card didnt cost $12,000 :yikes:


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

Urgh. So, I just noticed something. The MartinLogan LX16 speakers are rated at an impedance of 5ohms. Nearly all the other speakers in the Motion and Electromotion series are rated at 4ohms. Is this going to present a serious balance issue, or will a simple audessey run take care of this? I know that the lower the impedance, the more power it takes to drive a speaker (in general), but I don't know the technical details of how that affects driving different waveforms from the speakers. 


Also, I noticed that none of the speakers exactly match comparing rated frequency responses; LX16 is 60-25k, C2 is 55-25k, FX is 74-25k.


The motion C (center) is 70-25k, though uses 4" midrange drivers, and there's the Motion FX2, which is rated for 55-25k, but uses 6.5" drivers and would be nearly impossible to fit on the wall spots I have available.


So, how large an issue would folks consider the mismatched impedance's and frequency response ratings to be for a HT system?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

It wont present your amplifier with any real issues, being that the load is not lower than your amp is rated to handle (probably 4 ohms) .. if the speaker were 3 or 2 ohms that could be a problem... it should all balance out on your room calibration test....
But to be sure you might acquire an inexpensive decibel meter and calibrate speaker levels manually from your listening position


----------

